# MRFC (Multiple Rounds Forum Competition) 4



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 26, 2016)

MRFC is back, this time with more time to compete!
*
Rules:*
-Follow the Regs to a reasonable degree.
-Use the scrambles provided.
-Post your times in this thread.
-1/2 of competitors move on and are eligible for the next round in events with multiple rounds.
-If someone doesn't compete in a second or third round, then they will *not* be replaced with the next person down.
-Exception: If a competitor is eligible for a second or third round and notifies me that they will not compete, then they will be removed from that round and *will* be replaced.
-You must post your results by 16:00 GMT-6 (CST/CDT) on the day each round ends in order for your results to be valid.

*Mirror Blocks:*
-Scramble with the thinnest side on top and the thickest adjacent side on the front. [IMAGE]
-Some cubes have faint lines on stickers. Center orientation does not matter.

*Schedule:*
26 August 2016 - 1 September 2016: 3x3x3, 2x2x2 Round 1
2 September 2016 - 5 September 2016: 3x3x3, 2x2x2 Round 2
6 September 2016 - 8 September 2016: 3x3x3, 2x2x2, Pyraminx Finals
26 August 2016 - 5 September 2016: Pyraminx Round 1
26 August 2016 - 8 September 2016: All other events
*Results:*
Results will be posted at 99.120.214.171:443/mrfc/competition4/results/.

Mirror Blocks and Kilominx are both Average of 5 events. 2-4 relay is Mean of 3.

*Scrambles:*


Spoiler: 3x3 R2



1. F' L U2 B' D2 L B D2 R' B F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2
2. D2 R B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' F2 U L F2 L' F D B2 U B
3. F2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F D' L B F' L2 U' F' R' B2 F
4. U' F2 D F2 U L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F' L' D2 R B' L D' F2 R2 F2
5. F R U2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 U' B L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 L





Spoiler: 2x2 R2



1. F2 R2 F' U R' U' R' F2 U'
2. R U' F' R F2 U2 F' R F2 U'
3. R' F' U' R2 F' R F2 R2 U
4. U' R2 U' R F' R' U2 F R' U2
5. F2 U2 F U R U' R2 F2 R'





Spoiler: 4x4



1. Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw F' Fw2 B2 Uw' U' Rw2 Fw L D' Uw2 L' D F2 B' R2 F' B' Rw Uw' R2 U2 D2 B Uw Fw2 Uw2 L' U F2 L2 Uw2 D Rw R2 Fw R2
2. D' R F D2 L' D U' Uw' R2 Uw2 L R Uw' Fw U' D' B2 Uw Rw' F2 Fw D' F U Uw2 L Rw F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U' Uw' F2 L2 B' Uw' F' L
3. D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' Rw' D U2 L2 Fw2 L' R Uw2 R' Uw U Rw R Uw' F R2 Uw' U2 D' F' B R' L' Rw2 F2 Fw2 L' U' R2 Uw R2 Rw'
4. U D2 F2 R' B' Rw F L' Fw2 Uw U2 R' F' U2 B Rw R' U B' F2 D' Uw Fw' B2 F2 D' Rw2 U L' D2 B' Rw2 L F' R D U' R2 B2 Uw2
5. L2 F' B2 Fw2 Rw' D B2 F2 Fw2 U' F' Fw U' F2 R' Rw' D2 Rw' L' R' F' R' L' D' R Rw2 Fw R2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw R2 D' Rw' L Fw R Rw2 L





Spoiler: Pyra R1



1. L U B R L' R' U' L r' b' u'
2. U L' R' B L' R B L' R' r' b' u
3. B L' U R' L B R' U l' r b'
4. R' U' B L B U' B' L l' r b u
5. B R B L R' U' L' R l b' u'





Spoiler: Kilominx



1. U2 bR' bL' U2 L2 U' bR' x2 F2 bL2 bR' U2' bL2 bR U bL2 R F' R' F2 R2' U2' F' U2 F2 U2' R
2. U bL' bR2' bL2' U2' F2 R2 x2 R2' U2' F' L' F L2 bL2 U2 R2 F' U' R F2' R' F2' R' F'
3. x2 R bL bR' U' L2' bL bR2' x2 U2 L' U F2' bL2 L2 bR2 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R2 F R2 F2' U2 F2
4. R x2 U R bR2' R2 bL2' L x2 bR' R2' U' bL L' U' bR2 R U' R' F2 U2' F' R2 F2 R' F' U2' F2'
5. R F2 x2 U F' R' bR R2 U' R2 x2 U2' L2 bR2' U2 R L2' bR' U' bL2 U2' F R F2 U2 F R' U F2' R' U R2'





Spoiler: Mirror Blocks



1. L' B' U R' L D F' B' U' R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R F2 B2
2. D B' F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 B' U' L B U L2 U' L' D'
3. L U2 B2 L F2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L' D' L R' U2 B L2 R
4. R' U' B' L2 D' L' F' R B R2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 B2 D'
5. D2 L2 D B2 D U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L F L2 R B U L' D R F





Spoiler: 234 Relay



1. 2) F R' U R2 F' U' R2 U R' U2
3) L B' D2 B F2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' F' L2 R' D' L2 U R U'
4) R2 F' B' f u' U2 F' R f2 R2 U B2 U R r F2 u' f2 D B' u U L2 D B' L D f2 F2 B u2 F2 B D' B L2 u R u2 D2
2. 2) R2 U' R F U R' U F2 R'
3) R L2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F' R' D' F2 U
4) R' F2 r' U' B' F D' B' r' f D B2 U F L' U' B U' B2 U R' r2 U D2 u F' f2 B2 L' B2 U' f2 U r L' F r2 f R U2
3. 2) R2 F R F2 U F2 R' U R2 U'
3) D2 L' F R2 B' U' F D F' R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L F2 L2 B2
4) r' B2 r2 u R2 L' B L2 U' r f U' B' L' B2 F' f2 D' F D2 R' F B U' u' B R2 B' D' u r' R2 L u2 F' B L2 B' D' f2


Good luck!
I might not always get the scrambles for the next round up on time. If this happens, then you can still submit times until I submit the next scrambles.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

2x2: 3.29 4.75 4.48 3.10 3.62 = 3.80 //not so good
3x3: 12.45 10.52 12.30 11.35 12.37 = 12.01 //oh god no
234 Relay: 1:22.84 1:35.64 1:25.67 = 1:28.05 //decent times
Pyraminx: 6.87 10.18 12.40 8.37 10.01 = 9.52 //bad
4x4: 1:36.84 1:07.05 1:09.18 1:10.98 1:24.84 = 1:15.00 //really bad eww


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

ok Kilominx scrambles are here


----------



## Solar (Aug 27, 2016)

2x2: (3.07), 3.74, 4.21, (5.92), 3.35 = 3.76
3x3: 13.73, (17.70), 14.19, 14.88, (12.85) = 14.14
Pyraminx: (4.19), 6.28, (7.03), 6.70, 4.58 = 5.85 // some of the worst scrambles I've seen
Kilominx: (34.04), 37.78, 39.15, (55.89), 41.06 = 39.33 // PB
4x4: 1:12.32, 1:14.69, 1:11.77, 1:18.11, 1:13.47 = 1:14.07 // Just switched to 3-2-3 from 6-2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

Solar said:


> 2x2: (3.07), 3.74, 4.21, (5.92), 3.35 = 3.76
> 3x3: 13.73, (17.70), 14.19, 14.88, (12.85) = 14.14
> Pyraminx: (4.19), 6.28, (7.03), 6.70, 4.58 = 5.85 // some of the worst scrambles I've seen
> Kilominx: (34.04), 37.78, 39.15, (55.89), 41.06 = 39.33 // PB
> 4x4: 1:12.32, 1:14.69, 1:11.77, 1:18.11, 1:13.47 = 1:14.07 // Just switched to 3-2-3 from 6-2


ow I got beat in 2x2 and pyra and 4x4 by a nub
#doublerekt

jk ofc


----------



## biscuit (Aug 27, 2016)

3x3: 12.69, 14.06, 14.00, 14.12, 22.11 = 14.06

Good and consistent average! (the 22 was taking a while to recognize a COLL and then messing it up)

2x2: 4.48, 4.68, 9.13, 6.04+2 = 8.04, 5.96 = 6.23 (lol)


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 27, 2016)

Pyraminx: (3.40), (5.86), 3.86, 3.61, 5.06 = 4.18 average // could've been a lot better 
2x2: 4.20, 4.20, (3.53), (5.38), 5.08 = 4.49 average
4x4: (46.64), (1:06.60), 48.47, 56.90, 1:01.87 = 55.75 average
3x3: (11.94), (13.72), 12.37, 13.57, 12.07 = 12.67 average
Kilominx: 27.57, (35.38), 31.16, 29.23, (26.39) = 29.32 average // 26.39 was an LL skip...
Mirror Blocks: 1:26.62, (59.50), (1:52.64), 1:07.96, 1:00.03 = 1:11.54 average // 1:52.64 was at a J-perm around 45, but I messed it up...


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 27, 2016)

3x3:
(11.81) 9.16 10.03 10.75 (9.07) Avg: 9.98

2x2:
(3.11) 2.03 (1.69) 2.42 2.46 Avg: 2.30

Pyraminx:
(4.40) 5.41 4.49 4.52 (7.34) Avg: 4.81

Kilominx: 31.27 29.26 26.67 (24.81) (39.30) Avg: 29.07

2-4: 1:00.92 1:02.98 56.65 Mean: 1:00.18


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 28, 2016)

3x3
avg of 5: 12.77
1. (11.55) U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 L B' F D' F2 R' B2 F' U B' 
2. 13.54 U' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 R B L2 D' L F U2 B2 
3. 11.95 B' D2 L2 B U2 F R2 F U2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' D2 R B D U2 F 
4. 12.82 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 L' B2 R B' L D' L2 D2 F' U2 
5. (14.09) D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F R' D F2 R D F2 L F' D' L

2x2
avg of 5: 2.83 aaaayyyyy, that's pretty gooood.
1. (1.89) U' F' U F' R U' R' F' U2 yusssss, I happened to know that EG-1 case.
2. 2.59 U2 R' U R' F' R F2 R' U 
3. 3.60 F U' R2 F2 U R' F' U R2 
4. 2.29 F' U2 F R F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
5. (4.01) U2 R U F' U2 F' U' R2 U2

Pyra
3.64 Ao5
1. L U B R L' R' U' L r' b' u' 3.77
2. U L' R' B L' R B L' R' r' b' u 4.16
3. B L' U R' L B R' U l' r b' (4.54)
4. R' U' B L B U' B' L l' r b u 2.96 whaaaaat (counting 2) 
5. B R B L R' U' L' R l b' u' (2.95)

2-4 relay
Mo3 - 1:26.07
1:20.55 
1. 2) F R' U R2 F' U' R2 U R' U2
3) L B' D2 B F2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' F' L2 R' D' L2 U R U'
4) R2 F' B' f u' U2 F' R f2 R2 U B2 U R r F2 u' f2 D B' u U L2 D B' L D f2 F2 B u2 F2 B D' B L2 u R u2 D2

1:35.41 
2. 2) R2 U' R F U R' U F2 R'
3) R L2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F' R' D' F2 U
4) R' F2 r' U' B' F D' B' r' f D B2 U F L' U' B U' B2 U R' r2 U D2 u F' f2 B2 L' B2 U' f2 U r L' F r2 f R U2

1:22.24 
3. 2) R2 F R F2 U F2 R' U R2 U'
3) D2 L' F R2 B' U' F D F' R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L F2 L2 B2
4) r' B2 r2 u R2 L' B L2 U' r f U' B' L' B2 F' f2 D' F D2 R' F B U' u' B R2 B' D' u r' R2 L u2 F' B L2 B' D' f2

well, these were all decent averages  3x3 was kinda normal actually...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 3x3
> avg of 5: 12.77
> 1. (11.55) U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 L B' F D' F2 R' B2 F' U B'
> 2. 13.54 U' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 R B L2 D' L F U2 B2
> ...


ohhhhh boy lots of scrambles that I don't need


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 28, 2016)

3x3: 16.03, (19.71), 17.75, (12.98), 13.83 = 15.87 // super inconsistent but that's about what I average
2x2: (3.04), 4.37, (4.97), 4.37, 3.73 = 4.15 // lol 2x2
4x4: (1:09.69), 1:07.82, 1:00.63, (56.17), 1:02.91 = 1:03.79 // bj only one sub1
Pyra: (4.37), (7.28), 5.51, 6.84, 6.11 = 6.15 // lol pyra
Mirrorblocks: 49.06, (36.80), (1:03.02), 58.00, 57.39 = 54.82 // vvvvbj
234: 1:39.85, 1:32.15, 1:20.09 = 1:30.70 // bj first two, gj last one


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 29, 2016)

wow, this is actually pretty fun. Especially knowing that I'm competing against 2 top Pyraminxers, I have no clue where that 3.64 Avg came from I'm normally very consistent in the 4-4.2 range...

PS next time you should have OH


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 29, 2016)

2x2:4.35,4.28,4.39,4.13,10.85=4.35
3x3:13.73,10.35,12.72,14.52,12.66=13.04 really good avg for me
4x4:1:05.08,1:07.31, 1:07.10,1:12.76,1:10.87= 1:08.43
Pyra:6.64,6.78,4.50,5.02,5.97=5.88


----------



## biscuit (Aug 30, 2016)

biscuit said:


> 3x3: 12.69, 14.06, 14.00, 14.12, 22.11 = 14.06
> 
> Good and consistent average! (the 22 was taking a while to recognize a COLL and then messing it up)
> 
> 2x2: 4.48, 4.68, 9.13, 6.04+2 = 8.04, 5.96 = 6.23 (lol)



Kilo: 1:02.62, 48.66, 1:15.09, 2:01.23, 1:34.22 = 1:17.31 meh.

2,4,3: 1:46.76 (obviously not complete)


----------



## muchacho (Aug 30, 2016)

2x2: (11.20), 6.19, (6.15), 7.06, 7.21 = 6.82
3x3: (19.73), 20.82, 23.21, 20.84, (25.18) = 21.62
Kilominx: 1:37.87, 1:53.94, (1:27.07), (1:56.37), 1:50.79 = 1:47.54


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

Last day to do 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## Solar (Sep 1, 2016)

Can I insert a 234 or is it too late?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

Solar said:


> Can I insert a 234 or is it too late?


you sure can


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 1, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 3x3: 12.45 10.52 12.30 11.35 12.37 = 12.01 //oh god no


I thought you were an atheist

3x3: 16.84, 24.17, 14.85,16.92, 16.33=16.70


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I thought you were an atheist
> 
> 3x3: 16.84, 24.17, 14.85,16.92, 16.33=16.70


Well, I think you just convinced me. By typing the word "god" on a computer keyboard, I now believe in God.


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 1, 2016)

2x2: (2.56), 2.50, (1.68), 1.88, 1.95 = 2.11
3x3: (12.70), 11.91, 12.27, 11.40, (10.84) =11.86
Did I miss it? I've been really busy with HW this week


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> 2x2: (2.56), 2.50, (1.68), 1.88, 1.95 = 2.11
> 3x3: (12.70), 11.91, 12.27, 11.40, (10.84) =11.86
> Did I miss it? I've been really busy with HW this week


You're fine, but it closes in 24 hours. I'll get yours in ASAP.


----------



## Solar (Sep 1, 2016)

234: 1:29.56, 1:25.37, 1:21.97 = 1:25.63 // This is my 2nd time doing 234 in my life, I'd say this is pretty bad (compared to other people).


----------



## NewCuber000 (Sep 2, 2016)

Pyraminx:
4.76, 5.20, 3.52, 6.06, 4.81 = 4.92

Meh.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 2, 2016)

ok no more 3x3/2x2 round 1 postings, I'll get the round 2 ones ready soon


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 2, 2016)

Since I'm on vacation right now with my computer you can't see the results of round 1 on the automated site so I'll post here:
Qualified for 3x3x3 R2: (Top 5 out of 10)
Hssandwich - 9.98
WACWCA - 11.86
JustinTimeCuber - 12.01
DGCubes - 12.67
gateway cuber - 12.77

Qualified for 2x2x2 R2: (Top 5 out of 10)
WACWCA - 2.11
Hssandwich - 2.30
gateway cuber - 2.83
Solar - 3.77
JustinTimeCuber - 3.80


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2016)

3x3x3 R2:
(14.24) 11.68 12.63 (10.89) 11.53 = 11.95 //kinda bad

2x2x2 R2:
3.33 (4.20) 2.63 3.46 (2.00) = 3.14 //pretty good


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 3, 2016)

2x2:
(5.91), 2.60, 2.10, 2.44, (1.48)
Avg: * 2.38 *
3x3:
(10.81), 10.12, 9.91, 9.71, (9.27)
Avg: * 9.91 *


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 3, 2016)

2x2: (2.33), 1.67, 2.07, 1.63, (1.24) = 1.79
I'll do 3x3 later


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 3, 2016)

3x3 R2: 14.16, 11.41, 11.82, 12.77, 12.83 = 12.47 average


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 4, 2016)

3x3 R2
Ao5: 12.30
13.33
(15.86) what the heck?
13.93
9.64
(9.40) ZBLL ftw

2x2 R2
Ao5: 2.37 wow, I only get averages that good like once a week
2.80
(2.88)
2.06
(1.85)
2.24

yup, 2x2 avg was amazing 3x3 was ok but then I got 2 9's in a row


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 4, 2016)

Just a reminder: 3x3 and 2x2 round 2 times must be submitted by tomorrow. WACWCA still needs to compete in 3x3 and Solar still needs to compete in 2x2.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Just a reminder: 3x3 and 2x2 round 2 times must be submitted by tomorrow. WACWCA still needs to compete in 3x3 and Solar still needs to compete in 2x2.


lol Justin
I will really actually get this worked out by tomorrow night.


----------

